# Don't ya just hate it when . . .



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Don't ya just hate it when YOU KNOW you have a certain set of decals -- have seen them on your workbench a million times -- but when it comes time to actually use them, *YOU CAN'T FIND THEM *
























Any other customizing SNAFUs drive you guys nuts like this?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have 3 custom alloy wheels!!!!! The 4th wheel must be with all those odd socks I can't find???


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Yup!...I'll be sitting on the stool at the bench & put something down. Never leave the seat but that something disappears & I know it's not past the ends of my hands but.............no place to be found!?????


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...or drop a freshly painted/futured body onto the fuzziest surface that can be found.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah!! i know the feeling!! One time i couldnt find the ones i was looking for so i ordered more from patto's and then all of sudden i found them!!!! aaarrrggghhhhhh!!!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez joez!! You just gave me flashbacks of all them LED sleds!! Zilla's took a dive on the carpet (on it's roof) while looking for my post tapping tool so I could let it dry!!  

I'm constantly losing parts of cars... I've got glass and no body.. a body with no bumpers.. the list is endless.. I need a major shot of organization.. and I need to work on one thing at a time.. I've plumb buried myself in stagnant projects.. :freak: So bad that I don't want to touch anything!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just when you think this can't happen to you......*



1976Cordoba said:


> Don't ya just hate it when YOU KNOW you have a certain set of decals -- have seen them on your workbench a million times -- but when it comes time to actually use them, *YOU CAN'T FIND THEM *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doba that would be my worst nightmare man. This is why all my decals are kept in sleeves in a notebook, in three of my part drawers right in front of me at my workbench, also some in a box to my left, some sitting on the edge of my workbench & some in a drawer around the corner in one of my rolling storage compartments. 

OMG, OMG, OMG....this is going to happen to me...OMG, OMG, OMG...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!  I can't find them *panic, panic, pant, pant, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, panic, pant....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!* 

Just need to relax now *taking deep breaths in and out, in and out* much better. Going to my happy place, think good thoughts, OMG, OMG, OMG!

Bob...(Note to self: *OMG, OMG, OMG*)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Doba that would be my worst nightmare man. This is why all my decals are kept in sleeves in a notebook, in three of my part drawers right in front of me at my workbench, also some in a box to my left, some sitting on the edge of my workbench & some in a drawer around the corner in one of my rolling storage compartments.
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG....this is going to happen to me...OMG, OMG, OMG...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!  I can't find them *panic, panic, pant, pant, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, panic, pant....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*
> 
> ...


Doh!!!, I thought you kept them at the Hooters Restaurant...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Geez joez!! You just gave me flashbacks of all them LED sleds!! Zilla's took a dive on the carpet (on it's roof) while looking for my post tapping tool so I could let it dry!!
> 
> I'm constantly losing parts of cars... I've got glass and no body.. a body with no bumpers.. the list is endless.. I need a major shot of organization.. and I need to work on one thing at a time.. I've plumb buried myself in stagnant projects.. :freak: So bad that I don't want to touch anything!


Hey U-Joe Dude,

No more  faces for you. MR. RM has the key to your happiness. Go forth my slot car friend and take part in the feasting of the wings and partaking in the LKING of the huge Jello hills of happiness.

Yep getting burnt out is something I was leaning towards myself lately. Then I went to Hooters and all my problems were solved. Seriously casting up all those Indy bodies so, everyone could have some just overan me *trample, trample, trample* while Nuther Dave kept on telling me not to worry about it. He is a smart man indeed and a true friend along with many others here also.

This having to cast up Indy bodies was partialy my own makings as I wanted to give everyone a nice fun slot body that didn't cost me much to make except for my time. Well Time is something that I don't have much of anymore. Our kids are getting older and they definatly need me to be around and give them advice, play, laugh, get fed, , etc,etc,etc....

I just decided to stop casting any more indy bodies for a while and just get back to working on some custom slot car builds for myself. There that was a nice load off my chest. Aaaaah much better. Thanks slotcarman (be happy my friend) for helping me realize that I am not alone.

Bob...made 2 new Indy molds that can sit in dust for a little bit longer...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

this is exactly why over the last few weeks I've been digging all the carp out of the slot dungeon a little at a time... it's actually starting to look somewhat organized...

--rick


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> I'm constantly losing parts of cars... I've got glass and no body.. a body with no bumpers.. the list is endless.. I need a major shot of organization.. and I need to work on one thing at a time..



Me too ! I guess, almost all of us have this problem. I think the reason is simple : working on our cars is fun, and we don't want it to look like "real work" too much :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Geez joez!! You just gave me flashbacks of all them LED sleds!! Zilla's took a dive on the carpet (on it's roof) while looking for my post tapping tool so I could let it dry!!
> 
> I'm constantly losing parts of cars... I've got glass and no body.. a body with no bumpers.. the list is endless.. I need a major shot of organization.. and I need to work on one thing at a time.. I've plumb buried myself in stagnant projects.. :freak: So bad that I don't want to touch anything!


Pick two, Ujoe.

Bobble between them while you are waiting for mud, glue or paint to dry.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Don't ya just hate it when YOU KNOW you have a certain set of decals -- have seen them on your workbench a million times -- but when it comes time to actually use them, *YOU CAN'T FIND THEM *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have had this happen a time or two. Thought I'd learn by now. Need to clean the workbench and get organized again. :freak: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hole in da pocket*

Cant find dis er dat?

Where did I put dem er dose?

Yoooo betcha it happens around here. It's what my TM and I term the "hole in the pocket syndrome". HIP is the driving force in my life. Somedays I cant find my screwdriver even if it was up my....oh ....duh....I'm sitting on it. 

Nice to know the epidemic is widespread and not a localized to my slotcave alone.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! I thought it might be an local atmospheric condition here in Tennessee which caused the misplacement of those small parts. After reading these posts, I guess it’s just a natural geographical phenomenal occurrence that happens worldwide. I've started trying to put all of my body breakdown parts into those little zip lock baggies, just to keep up with em. I also now have some of those plastic storage bins that has the slide out drawers. I'm learning!!! RM


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> that happens worldwide


yep!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Have you done this???*

My wife always gets a kick out of watching me work at the bench. Her best entertainment comes form watching me look for a tool or part, painfully searching through all of the little piles on the desk, to discover 5 minutes later...IT WAS IN MY OTHER HAND:freak:

Good thing I have GPS or I'd never find my way home or more importantly to Hooters!

-Paul


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto but worse....*

I don't even dare to set anything down these days. I myself have been suffering from I.A.S. for several years now. _What's I.A.S. you ask???... _

*Instant Abyss Syndrome*

And because of that... On some plane of existance... Somewhere in some undiscovered dimension... is a *TON* of my stuff. 

:drunk:nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> Somewhere in some undiscovered dimension... is a *TON* of my stuff.
> 
> :drunk:nd


ND,
LMK when you find it, some of my stuff may be mixed in with yours.  OFD


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> On some plane of existance... Somewhere in some undiscovered dimension... is a *TON* of my stuff.


it's where all my lost socks and guitar picks are.

however the decal problem is one I haven't had. From day one, I've always put all my decal stuff one large tuperware container.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

roadrner said:


> ND,
> LMK when you find it, some of my stuff may be mixed in with yours.  OFD


Yeah... and if you see the multiple sets of springs I either cut down or had stretched out perfectly for my car, only to sproing it away into the nether world, I would greatly appreciate you sending them my way. They're probably next to a bunch of really nice brushes I had polished up and ready to go...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> Yeah... and if you see the multiple sets of springs I either cut down or had stretched out perfectly for my car, only to sproing it away into the nether world, I would greatly appreciate you sending them my way. They're probably next to a bunch of really nice brushes I had polished up and ready to go...


I wondered where I got those brushes from!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I told you guys before. it is them derned Griffles that are sneaking off with the lil bits.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> I told you guys before. it is them derned Griffles that are sneaking off with the lil bits.


 Yeah, but Joe, now they are taking entire decal sheets . . . what's next? An entire car? Where does it stop?

I was worried about the impending robot uprising, but this a bit more iminent based on recent events.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Don't ya just hate it when YOU KNOW you have a certain set of decals -- have seen them on your workbench a million times -- but when it comes time to actually use them, *YOU CAN'T FIND THEM *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one for ya Doba. That can of paint I've been saving for just the right project.
I finally got the body, and the decals I wanted to do this one car with this color.
Shake that can, run it under water, shake it again.
The body's prepped, here we go. Test shot, looks good, looks great.
Okay, here we go. Phssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhh sh shh te te te sputter sputter.
globs of paint glue splattered on the body!!!!!! 

Do you wipe it off now? or wait til it dries and strip it?

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I got one for ya Doba. That can of paint I've been saving for just the right project.
> I finally got the body, and the decals I wanted to do this one car with this color.
> Shake that can, run it under water, shake it again.
> The body's prepped, here we go. Test shot, looks good, looks great.
> ...


Oh gawd I did that with a can of TruMatch Petty Blue I was saving . . . came out all splattered and then stopped entirely. I was beyond sideways.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man Rich this has happened so many times across my life time that I have a mandatory test shot or be killed policy with all spray bombs!


----------

